# Gentoo on AMD64

## golaprofonda

Facendo una ricerca non ho trovato un topic che mi soddisfacesse.. (se esiste prego i moderatori di fare il merge e chiedo scusa   :Rolling Eyes:  )..

Premetto che provengo da Gentoo x86 e tra pochi giorni mi dedicherò all installazione di Gentoo per AMD64 sul mio nuovo Turion  :Very Happy: 

Di questa cosa sono gasato e allo stesso tempo confuso, anche un po scosso. Faccio un paio di domande che forse a quelli che usano da molto processori a 64 bit potranno sembrare banali.

La versione del portage è la stessa? Cioè la disponibilità software è la stessa? Oppure è una versione di portage a parte e per emergere ad esempio mplayer-32bit occorre scaricare l ebuild a mano e metterlo in OVERLAY?

scusate forse possono sembrare banali..ringrazio in anticipo lavish per il suo make.conf che mi ha tolto molti dubbi (ma non tutti)..

 :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: Aggiungo un altra domanda : cè una qualche opzione da attivare per abilitare l emulazione dei software a 32 bit? nel campo 64 bit sono niubbo   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scen

Ciao! Da utilizzatore di una Gentoo su AMD64, cercherò di risponderti nei limiti delle mie conoscenze   :Razz: 

Sì, la versione di portage è la stessa, cambia solamente la variabile KEYWORDS nei singoli ebuild, quindi può capitare che certi ebuild non siano disponibili per la piattaforma AMD64, e se proverai ad emergerli ti ritornerà un errore di "missing keyword"; riguardo a mplayer-32bit non so darti un aiuto, spero che qualcuno dopo ti me ti illumini!   :Confused: 

Per l'emulazione software a 32bit, dal profilo 2005.o in poi la configurazione standard di glibc e gcc è già abilitata per l'emulazione (la USE flag e la FEATURE mi pare si chiami "multilib"), quindi vai pure tranquillo con l'installazione! Caso diverso sarebbe se volessi un sistema PURO a 64bit, allora la procedura di installazione e configurazione per determinati programmi di sistema cambia!

Pel altre info, dai un'occhiata a http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/technotes/index.xml

Buona installazione!   :Cool: 

----------

## makami

[OT] Complimenti per il Turion, non sia quanto te lo invidio! [OT]

 :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La versione del portage è la stessa? Cioè la disponibilità software è la stessa? Oppure è una versione di portage a parte e per emergere ad esempio mplayer-32bit occorre scaricare l ebuild a mano e metterlo in OVERLAY?
> 
> 

 

La versione di portage come ti è stato detto non cambia. Se provi a dare un'occhiata ad un ebuild a caso noterai la keyword KEYWORDS che permette di specificare le architetture supportate dal pacchetto in questione, ad esempio:

```
KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ppc ~sparc x86"
```

Nel caso precedente sono supportate le architetture amd64 ppc sparc x86. Nel caso delle prime tre il pacchetto è ancora in testing mentre per x86 è considerato stabile.

EDIT: Per favore togli il tag [Consigli e Spiegazioni] e attieniti alla lista dei tag ufficiali

----------

## lavish

Riguardo a mplayer32, non serve piu'  crearsi un ebuild da mettere in overlay, poiche'  e'  stato inserito questo nuovo pacchetto in portage:

```

*  media-video/mplayer-bin

      Latest version available: 1.0_pre7-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.0_pre7-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 6,632 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Pre-build mplayer binary for amd64 systems

      License:     GPL-2

```

Ciao

----------

## GiRa

Io ho compilato il kernel con supporto per l'emulazione a 32 bit così i programmi a 32 bit funzionano senza problemi.

Ho emerso mplayer ed i codec win32 e vedo tutto (mplayer è a 64 ma per un motivo misterioso tutto funziona).

----------

## golaprofonda

Grazie per i chiarimenti ragazzi..   :Wink: 

Pero` ho un altra domanda: Questo vuol dire che se un ebuild per AMD64 non e` disponibile devo attaccarmi al TRAM?

Non posso compilare in maniera "emulata'' un ebuild per x86?

Per essere chiaro non posso tenere nel make.conf sia la riga

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=x86

che 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=amd64

e commentarle e discommentarle in maniera opportuna?   :Question: 

----------

## lavish

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> e commentarle e discommentarle in maniera opportuna?  

 

Assolutamente no   :Shocked: 

----------

## Scen

Beh, per qualche ebuild non ancora disponibile per amd64, si può fare così (a me ha funzionato):

inserisci in /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

categoria/nome_pacchetto x86 # o ~x86

```

prova ad emergerlo, se te lo compila senza problemi sei apposto! Magari tieni d'occhio il portage tree, le versioni successive di quel pacchetto potrebbero diventare disponibili anche per amd64!

NOTA: per pacchetti come openoffice, devi installare i corrispondenti -bin, es.

```

emerge openoffice-bin

```

----------

## golaprofonda

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *golaprofonda wrote:*   e commentarle e discommentarle in maniera opportuna?   
> 
> Assolutamente no  

 

forse mi sono spiegato male. intendevo dire mentre ne usi una, commenti l altra (di default usare ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=amd64), poi se devo compilare in modo "emulato" un pacchetto x86 commento quella di prima e uso ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=x86..facendo un emerge sync non dovrebbe funzionare?   :Question:   :Question: 

ok so che è incoerente ed è un po una cavolata..potrebbero esserci problemi..mi chiedevo solo se funzionasse..

grazie a tutti per i consigli..

----------

## lavish

golaprofonda, avevo capito cosa intendevi e ribadisco il mio NO assoluto nel fare cose del genere  :Wink:  Considera il tuo make.conf (flag USE a parte) come intoccabile (nel senso che una volta settato dovrebbe rimanere quello in linea di massima)

Per provare ebuilds non disponibili per (~)amd64 (e ce ne sono pochissimi) devi fare come ha consigliato Scen, quella è la metodologia corretta. Nel caso il pacchetto (e le eventuali dipendenze) dovessero funzionare correttamente ricordati di fare un bug report  :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## lavish

 *Scen wrote:*   

> NOTA: per pacchetti come openoffice, devi installare i corrispondenti -bin

 

Speriamo ancora per poco  :Smile: 

----------

## golaprofonda

grazie lavish in linea di massima avevo capito che era una porcata   :Laughing:  ..

mi stavo aggrappando a tutto il possibile..

Venerdì mi arriva il turion..mi imbatto in questa nuova avventura..  :Wink: 

EDIT: ovviamente grazie Scen   :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

[MOD]

Ho spezzato il thread, facendo il merge degli ultimi posts sui laptops su questo thread

[/MOD]

----------

## GiRa

Se proprio trovi qualcosa che non compila a 64bit (molto molto improbabile), prova a passare un -m32 a GCC....

----------

